# Roamio OTA | Roamio Plus | HD XL (Parts) - Lifetime / All-in



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

TiVO Roamio OTA (TCD846000) LIFETIME | ALL-IN (OTA Only, 4-Tuner, 1TB) 851342000438 | eBay

This TiVO Roamio OTA (TCD846000) has LIFETIME | ALL-IN service so you never have to pay a fee. It has 4 tuners, 1 TB of space, and only works with OTA/Antenna. Included remote and power cord (HDMI Cord separate). As shown in the pictures, works perfectly with no issue. We took advantage of a promo and upgraded to a newer model.

Unit comes with TE3 OS (can be upgraded for free, if desired) and has been fully reset for you to easily setup right away. Streaming capability is possible with a TiVO Stream device or a TiVO Roamio with stream built in (such as the Roamio Plus).

After purchasing, you will need to call TiVO to have the service transferred to your account, so please set up an account ahead of time if you do not already have one.

Condition is Used. Ships with USPS Priority Mail.

--------------------------------------------------------

TiVO Roamio Plus (TCD848000) LIFETIME | ALL-IN (Cable/FiOS Only, 6-Tuner, 1TB) 851342000209 | eBay

This TiVO Roamio Plus (TCD848000) has LIFETIME | ALL-IN service so you never have to pay a fee. It has 6 tuners, 1 TB of space, and only works with Cable or FiOS. Included remote and power cord (HDMI/Component Cords separate). As shown in the pictures, works perfectly with no issue. We are an OTA household only now so do not have a use for a cable-only unit.

Unit comes with streaming capability, TE3 OS (can be upgraded for free, if desired), and has been fully reset for you to easily setup right away.

After purchasing, you will need to call TiVO to have the service transferred to your account, so please set up an account ahead of time if you do not already have one.

Condition is Used. Ships with USPS Priority Mail.

--------------------------------------------------------

FOR PARTS: TiVO HD XL (TCD658000) Former Lifetime (Cable or OTA, 2-Tuner, 1TB) 851342000797 | eBay

This TiVO HD XL (TCD658000) had LIFETIME | ALL-IN service, although TiVO was supposed to turn off service on August 28, 2019 as service was transferred to new unit as part of the Summer Breeze Sale. Thus far, service has not been turned off, but no guarantees are made for future use. As such, this unit is being sold FOR PARTS only. It had 2 tuners, 1 TB of space, and worked with both Cable/FiOS and OTA/Antenna--one of the last to be able to be used simultaneously. Included remote and power cord (HDMI/Component Cords separate). As shown in the pictures, it was working perfectly with no issue, but since this is FOR PARTS there is no guarantee that this unit can do anything. If the unit works but does not have service, TiVO will no longer add any service to this Series 3 Unit.

Unit has been fully reset, but again, it is FOR PARTS and not for home use. Additionally, due to being FOR PARTS, it cannot be transferred on to your account.

Condition is Used. Ships with USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Today is the last day for all of these guys!


----------

